# Dune: Kommt eine Fortsetzung? Zweiter Teil abhängig von mehreren Faktoren



## AndreLinken (22. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Kommt eine Fortsetzung? Zweiter Teil abhängig von mehreren Faktoren * gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Kommt eine Fortsetzung? Zweiter Teil abhängig von mehreren Faktoren *


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Oktober 2021)

Ka wie man nen halben Film so hypen kann. mitten in der Geschichte ist der film zuende, noch bevor der spannungsbogen den höhepunkt erreichte und es endlich mal interessant wurde - ende. Ob da noch nen weiterer Teil kommt - sollte ja! Mindestens noch 3-4 Filme in der Länge, damit man das als Ganzes dann als richtigen Film werten kann.
Gut, ich kenne den Vorgänger und hätte es wohl besser wissen müssen.....ich mag einfach solche halbe Sachen nicht.


----------



## Rookieone (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich fand ihn ziemlich gut, wesentlich besser als den alten Film. Allerdings habe ich auch das Buch gelesen, ich glaube ohne Vorwissen versteht man nicht alles.
Ein 2. Teil ist jetzt Pflicht, um wenigsten das 1. Buch abzuschließen. Gerne auch mehr.


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich fands strange zu lesen, dass der zweite Teil noch gar nicht gedreht wird, noch absurder finde ich es, dass es noch nicht feststeht, dass dieser überhaupt produziert wird. Die Branche (Cancel-Culture) kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt nur noch an^^

Ich hoffe, es klappt. Fand die Interpretation gut, die Qualität überzeugend, die Atmosphäre fesselnd. Würde mich sehr auf den zweiten Teil freuen. War nur wegen Dune das erste Mal wieder im Kino seit Beginn der Pandemie. Ein großartiger Streifen für die Leinwand, ohne Zweifel.


----------



## MrFob (22. Oktober 2021)

Bin schon gespannt. Bin morgen Abend im Kino (das erste mal seit ueber 2 Jahren). Dann werde ich ja wissen, ob ich einen zweiten Teil haben will oder nicht.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Oktober 2021)

Sie planen bis jetzt nicht mal mit einem zweiten Teil?
Nichts für ungut, aber ein halbfertiges Machwerk, möchte ich mir nicht wirklich anschauen.
Tja, da werde ich wohl noch warten müßen.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2021)

Bin negativ überrascht, dass da kein zweiter Teil fest eingeplant ist


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ka wie man nen halben Film so hypen kann. mitten in der Geschichte ist der film zuende, noch bevor der spannungsbogen den höhepunkt erreichte und es endlich mal interessant wurde - ende.


Sehe ich auch so. Und das es sich auch noch 2:30 Stunden so gezogen hat wo doch so viel fehlte war es dann auch dementsprechend Gähnend.
Also mein Fall ist es nicht.


----------



## hunterseyes (24. Oktober 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sie planen bis jetzt nicht mal mit einem zweiten Teil?
> Nichts für ungut, aber ein halbfertiges Machwerk, möchte ich mir nicht wirklich anschauen.
> Tja, da werde ich wohl noch warten müßen.


Der vorherige Uralt-Film wurde doch auch nicht vollendet. Von daher gäbe es da nicht mal etwas zum abgucken. War damals schon ne Sackgassennummer, wo viele dran gescheitert sind. Mal schauen, ob der moderne Film dann irgendwann mal vollendet wird, drauf wetten werde ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Oktober 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Der vorherige Uralt-Film wurde doch auch nicht vollendet. Von daher gäbe es da nicht mal etwas zum abgucken. War damals schon ne Sackgassennummer, wo viele dran gescheitert sind. Mal schauen, ob der moderne Film dann irgendwann mal vollendet wird, drauf wetten werde ich aber nicht.


Die Lynch  Fassung liefert aber durchaus mehr ab meiner Meinung nach.
Und er bildet auch viel mehr Story ab.

Habe den jetzt auch gesehen, wohlgemerkt ohne die Bücher zu kennen, ich habe mir nur mal grobe Zusammenfassungen angetan !

+ die Mentaten gefielen mir besser mit ihrem "Busymodus"
+ CGI Raumschiffe deutlich aufwendiger, speiziell die Ornithopter haben mir sehr gefallen
+ Harkonnen bei weitem nicht so überzeichnet

- der Druck der Gilde auf den Imperator fehlt mir
- die Körperschilde sahen billig aus
- die Darstellung der Sabotagetrupps der Harkonnen war mäßig/kaum vorhanden
- die Fremen Destillieranzüge fand ich in der Lynchfassung glaubwürdiger, die sahen jetzt eher nach Uniform/Körperpanzer aus
- Die Darstellung des Raumtransports Krümmung des Raumes fand ich im alten deutlich besser (abseits der Tricktechnik natürlich)

Schade finde ich das die Vorgeschichte noch schlechter rüberkommt als bei der Lynch Fassung (wo die verlängerte TV Fassung davon einiges herausgerissen hat)
Für Einsteiger macht es die Sache nicht einfacher.

Das der 2. Teil noch nicht einmal in der Mache ist finde ich extrem fraglich weil es das Vertrauen in das Thema nicht gerade unterstreicht.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. Oktober 2021)

Glaube im neuen haben sie mit ach und krach vom ersten Buch die erste Hälfte in den Film gepackt und davon auch schon recht viel weggelassen bzw gekürzt... mal schauen wo die Reise hingeht. Im Prinzip interessiere ich mich aber eher für die Alienreihe, wobei ich da schon bedenken habe, was Disney daraus amchen wird - am Ende gibts dann Alien-Kuscheltiere im shop.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Glaube im neuen haben sie mit ach und krach vom ersten Buch die erste Hälfte in den Film gepackt und davon auch schon recht viel weggelassen bzw gekürzt... mal schauen wo die Reise hingeht. Im Prinzip interessiere ich mich aber eher für die Alienreihe,* wobei ich da schon bedenken habe, was Disney daraus amchen wird - am Ende gibts dann Alien-Kuscheltiere im shop.*


Den gibt es schon. Hört auf den Namen Stitch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2021)

Nun ist es offiziell: Die Fortsetzung kommt. 









						"Dune 2" kommt – und die Fortsetzung hat bereits einen Starttermin!
					

In „Dune“ wird nur die erste Hälfte der Buchvorlage „Der Wüstenplanet“ von Frank Hebert verfilmt. Ob „Dune: Teil 2“ kommt, stand lange nicht fest – bis jetzt. Die „Dune“-Fortsetzung wurde soeben offiziell angekündigt...




					www.filmstarts.de


----------

